# RIP little Tenshin



## maidance (Feb 19, 2015)

Today I took my 3, 8 month old boys to the vet to be neutered. In her 15 years there the vet had only lost one rabbit so I liked my chances. She's still an excellent vet, despite her death toll now going up one. My baby boy Tenshin (who was 4 pounds while the other two were a bit over 3) stopped breathing during the surgery and she gave him medicine to try and help him but unfortunately I got a call 2 hours ago telling me that although the two other neuters went perfectly and the buns are already nibbling on hay, one didn't make it. I feel so guilty having put him through this, but I also know that he was beginning to get aggressive and I could not keep him unless he was neutered. The vet assured me he was under when he went so he wasn't in any pain, so I hope he's happy over the rainbow bridge. RIP Tenshin
(He's the one with the stripe down his back)
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368486.089999.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368513.824032.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368559.819911.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368600.692287.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368628.362874.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368675.524124.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424368695.965864.jpg


The last one was taken about 4 months ago and I'm not very sorry I didn't take more pictures afterwards.


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 19, 2015)

How tragic, so sorry for your loss. You tried to do the right thing for him so please don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## maidance (Feb 19, 2015)

*i am sorry 
Not not sorry. Whoops


----------



## lovelops (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm soooo sorry. He looks just like my Marilyn... she has a stripe also. I'm so sooo sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. Try not to beat yourself up...

Hang in there
Vanessa


----------



## maidance (Feb 19, 2015)

Mom had a newer picture. We've decided to cremate him and spread his ashes when we plant a new tree in spring.View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424377022.677531.jpg


----------



## pani (Feb 20, 2015)

Tenshin was a gorgeous bunny. You were doing the responsible thing as a rabbit owner, it was just a very unfortunate side effect that happened to the little fella. Binky free, Tenshin. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, it can happen to anyone but is so unexpected all the same.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful little man. Johnny Cash summed it up pretty decades ago, "I don' like, but I guess things happen that way".


----------



## HEM (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry about your loss
RIP little one


----------

